# Trail cam bait



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Going to go move all my trail cams this weekend, generally I will put out a little bait to get them to stop and stand for a picture. Generally I like to throw out a few sugar beets here and there, or maybe some apples. Generally they clean it up in a night. So far I have found, if you set out the following this is the order they will eat them in. Assuming they dont raid the garden before you can.

Apples, these generally dont last the night, they are on them within hours of walking away.
Greens (Lettuce\Brussel Sprouts\Beet tops), these generally dont last the night either.
Sweet potatoes are the next to go
Squash
Rutabegga\Sugar Beets
Pumpkins, they will ignore these until they are all that is left. Or maybe they wait for them to get softer.

Also they like corn and horse feed (in that order), but its hard to rank those as those are eaten along side everything else. just depends what they prefer I guess.

So wondering if anyone else made any simular observations, and FYI, I only bait for trail cams, and only about a 5 gal bucket of garden\field scraps that lasts a day or two once or twice a month.


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

The last few years I have meen using a magnum scrape dripper and making a few mock scrapes. This by far is the best. All the bucks in the area, big and small come to check it out. Then I get multiple pictures of many different bucks. Also, this dripper helps to condition them to show up during legal shooting times. Just make sure you take a metal rake with to make the scrape, have a licking branch above the scrape, and set the camera up. Since I started doing this, many more pictures, especially late October and early November. I usually tend to set up along a travel corridor or field edge this time of year. Works well! Let us know how things go for you.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

mlrusch,

What brand of stuff do you put in the dripper?


----------

